# CHARLOTTE ON BBC TV AT 10AM



## philamena (10 August 2012)

Charlotte will be on BBC TV at around 1000...


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (10 August 2012)

Link for those who missed it

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one_london/watchlive

skip forward to 10.02


----------



## maestro (10 August 2012)

Dont forget Laura, her contribution with Alf over the last few years put us on the map 
(Along with Carl of course)


----------



## PoppyAnderson (10 August 2012)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (10 August 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Link doesn't work.
		
Click to expand...

It did for me, I just checked it again and it is still working. What are you trying to watch it on?


----------

